
Planet Nine may have been found - captaincrowbar
http://www.sciencealert.com/astronomers-have-officially-found-a-candidate-for-planet-9
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://futurism.com/planet-9-found-astronomers-have-
officia...](https://futurism.com/planet-9-found-astronomers-have-officially-
found-a-candidate/)

